# Networking Failure...

## vaxt

I posted earlier with this issue, and I thought I had solved the problem (a bad switch), however with the switch removed, the problem has come back.

Everything was running fine, but all of the sudden, I lost my network connectivity. The first time, I screwed around with my hardware, tested a bunch of cables, and it seemed that when I removed my Linksys 10/100 switch, everything started working again. However the exact same problem occured again, after removing the switch.

I've tried everything I can think of, and I've read pages and pages and pages of forums.

I've piped a bunch of commands into a file, as many as I could think of that might be useful:

```

lsmod

=================================================

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            46496  0 

snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29056  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                45072  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6796  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

forcedeth              15232  0 

snd_intel8x0           27328  0 

snd_ac97_codec         68216  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                76040  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19460  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    44388  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7428  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

nvidia               3462204  12 

agpgart                27688  1 nvidia

amdtp                  10188  0 

cmp                     3584  1 amdtp

dv1394                 17612  0 

raw1394                24428  0 

sata_via                5764  0 

sata_svw                5252  0 

sata_sil                6020  0 

sata_promise            7940  0 

libata                 39556  4 sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mod                 49852  0 

sbp2                   21128  0 

ohci1394               29700  2 amdtp,dv1394

ieee1394               88884  6 amdtp,cmp,dv1394,raw1394,sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18440  0 

uhci_hcd               28304  0 

usb_storage            28032  0 

usbhid                 30272  0 

ehci_hcd               27656  0 

usbcore                99192  6 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

ifconfig eth0

=====================================================

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:EA:89:DD:E5  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:4 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:3 Base address:0x2000 

dmesg

======================================================

rder: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 512796k/524224k available (2842k kernel code, 10796k reserved, 1022k data, 192k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3588.09 BogoMIPS (lpj=1794048)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0cb8)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1584k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xfb770, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:09.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPCA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCP] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, nv43 Board - p216h0  , Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:d2a0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cd2d6, set palette = c00cd340

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da 

vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 600k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-CK804: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:06.0

NFORCE-CK804: chipset revision 162

NFORCE-CK804: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-CK804: 0000:00:06.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-109, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

   current capacity is 156299375 sectors (80025 MB)

   native  capacity is 156301488 sectors (80026 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xa, vid 0x6

ACPI wakeup devices: 

HUB0 XVR0 XVR1 XVR2 XVR3 USB0 USB2 MMAC MMCI 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 4

PCI: setting IRQ 4 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 4 (level, low) -> IRQ 4

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: PCI device 10de:005b (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 4, pci mem 0xf0106000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

hub 1-10:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-10:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usb 1-10.1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

hub 1-10.1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-10.1:1.0: 4 ports detected

usb 1-10.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-10.1.3: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

hub 1-10.1.3:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-10.1.3:1.0: 3 ports detected

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: PCI device 10de:005a (nVidia Corporation)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 11, pci mem 0xf0104000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb 1-10.1.3.1: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[f0004000-f00047ff]  Max Packet=[4096]

input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:00:02.1-10.1.3.1

input: USB HID v1.10 Device [Dell Dell USB Keyboard Hub] on usb-0000:00:02.1-10.1.3.1

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

libata version 1.10 loaded.

usb 1-10.1.3.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 3-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.1-10.1.3.2

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000fea560087fdeb]

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

  Vendor: SMSC      Model: 223 U HS-CF       Rev: 3.60

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ieee1394: Loaded CMP driver

ieee1394: Loaded AMDTP driver

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:05:00.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:05:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:04.0[A] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49854 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 46769

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.31.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:0a.0

eth0: no link during initialization.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a5

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a6

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a3

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/4

devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a4

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

=========================================================

 

* Unmounting network filesystems...[ok]

* Stopping sshd...[ok] 

* Bringing eth0 down...[ok]

* Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...[!!]

lspci

=========================================================

0000:00:00.0 Memory controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 Memory Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0050 (rev a2)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation CK804 SMBus (rev a2)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 USB Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 IDE (rev a2)

0000:00:07.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation CK804 Serial ATA Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0a.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 Ethernet Controller (rev a2)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation CK804 PCIE Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB82AA2 IEEE-1394b Link Layer Controller (rev 01)

0000:05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [MSI NX6600GT-TD128E] (rev a2)

```

Thanks again, I hope I don't have to return the motherboard  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wjholden

That looks like 2.6 output, and I think I see statements that came from the old nforce-net driver.  Did you attempt to "emerge nforce-net" or "emerge nforce-audio"?  If you did you should delete them with emerge -C nforce-net or whatever.  However I'd be pretty stunned if you even got them to compile since they only work for kernel 2.4.

Is your kernel configuration for your network adaptor perfect?  Is the module being loaded correctly?  Is your /etc/hosts and other networking-related files set up correctly?  My first guess would be the kernel config.

----------

## vaxt

Yeah, I was sort of messing around with nForce stuff to see if anything would work.

I have no idea what the module is called, so I am not sure if it was properly loaded, all the networking files are set up properly, as it used to work.

I should also mention that the Gentoo liveCD networking also does not appear to work. It did the first time I installed Gentoo.

----------

## wjholden

The reverse engineered nForce2 drivers work great on my system.  That's kind of strange about hte LiveCD not working from boot -- try "dhcpcd eth0" and see if it'll find an IP address that way.

----------

## vaxt

Yeah, that doesn't work either. Everytime I try to do that, or /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart it takes a long time...maybe 30-60 seconds, and then when I run dmesg, it shows:

```

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

eth0: link up.

eth0: link down.

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy 

```

----------

## wjholden

Yeah I have no idea.  I assume you've scoured google already...

----------

## phong

This seems to be a common problem.  Some combination of certain nforce4 (and possibly earlier nforce chipsets) motherboards and the forcedeth driver causes the network device to lock up, even through a reboot.  I'm putting a new computer together (motherboard: MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum) and have run into the same problem a couple times now while trying to install gentoo.  I've only been able to clear it by shutting down and unplugging (yes, unplugging) the computer for a little while then trying again - even then it still seems to misbehave a little before I can get it to go (the first time I configure the network device, it magically unconfigures itself about a minute later, though I'm able to reconfigure it again and then it seems to work).  There's been several threads on this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320241-highlight-nvstoptx.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-310223-highlight-nvstoptx.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318214-highlight-nvstoptx.html

I'm hoping that when I get a recent kernel compiled and installed the problem will go away...

----------

## jazzfrizzle

Same problem here with a A8N-SLI mobo. I also have to power off the computer in order to get the NIC working again. I first thought it was my switch but I think it keeps locking the NIC on IRQ level or something (NIC stays on while power cord is in --> WOL).

The NIC locks up most of the time when there's a high troughput (bittorrent and samba here) and the following messages appear in dmesg:

```
NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

nv_stop_tx: TransmitterStatus remained busy<7>eth0: tx_timeout: dead entries!
```

After that I can't rmmod the forcedeth module, I can't restart eth0 and after a warm reboot eth0 won't come up.

I've emerged the latest kernel-sources recently (2.6.11-gentoo-r7) but that didn't resolve the issue. Also adding kernel boot options 'pci=noacpi' and 'noapic' won't help.  There's a bug report at bugzilla (http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4552) but there's not much activity  :Sad: 

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

----------

## jazzfrizzle

Ha, all of the sudden my usb-stick will not work anymore (after the kernel upgrade). Viva amd64 & Linux !  :Wink:  Think I need a Guinness to comfort me...

----------

## wjholden

 *jazzfrizzle wrote:*   

> Ha, all of the sudden my usb-stick will not work anymore (after the kernel upgrade). Viva amd64 & Linux !  Think I need a Guinness to comfort me...

 Umm off topic?

Anyrate, you've most likely changed something.  Go back to your kernel config and see what's changed, if you saved the last kernel config you could open more than one menuconfig at once in separate terminals.  Or you could use diff and grep like this:

```
# diff /boot/config-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i usb | less
```

The USB stick should be mount-able from /dev/sda1 or /dev/usb (you may have to poke around).  If you can mount it as root but not a normal user the file permission has probably changed somehow and you can use chmod to fix that.

Also /sbin/lsusb is a useful command.  It's really hard for me to help you with that little information man  :Wink: 

----------

## Konsti

On my amd64 with nforce3 is the foredeth driver regularly locking up also.

Sometimes reinserting the module helps, sometimes not.

Has the nforce-net ebuild been removed? I can't find it anymore and the vanilla beast is not compiling with vanilla 12-rc4 *argh*!

Before trying to debug the forcedeth beast I definately need a stable ethernet connection...

Konsti

----------

## Flashtek-uk

nforce4 here abit AN8 mobo... same thing being experianced... I find that after the NIC transmits a particular ammount of data it seems to die.. the lihts on the rear flash on and off but nothing i di will resurect this little puppy.. seems to happen more often in later kernels... Only way I can resurect the system is a power of.. grr..  :Evil or Very Mad: 

If anyone finds some kinda solution (apart from a new nic) please help us all...

Seems to be getting worse on newer kernels... (inverse  progress perhaps ??)Last edited by Flashtek-uk on Thu Jul 07, 2005 11:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Konsti

OMG, this really sounds familiar and remembers me on my BareBone.

Also I had the strange feeling older Kernels (i.e. 2.6.7, 2.6.9) were running fine.

Despite of that I suspected a hardware failure additionally on my BareBone since Powercycling sometimes did not even help anymore, so I send it back to the shop in order to get it exchanged.

If they can't reproduce the error I get it back and I can be sure to blame software then on my particular PC.

So, ATM I am waiting for my old or new PC to begin hacking on this...  :Confused: 

----------

## Flashtek-uk

/me ponders getting a 5 pounds NIC and stuffing that in there...

----------

## UgolinoII

same problem with MSI K8N Diamond  :Sad: 

[/url]

at least http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4552 seems to have picked up speed

----------

## tuxmagi

I'm getting the same problem with my Biostar NF4UL-A9.  I haven't had a chance yet to play with the forcedeth patches, I'll do that when I get home from work tonight.  As a "workaround" I've been forward traffic through my other Gentoo box to a wireless card and using it as an access point from my AMD64 box.  I post the results of my experiments tonight.

----------

## ZiffyWombat

Have you tried touching the northbridge chipset heatsink with your finger?

I used to have the original heatsink&fan on my mobo [A8N-SLI] and it really failed to do any proper cooling, i changed to zalmans bigger heatsink and added a higher fan and now the nv_stop_tx error seems to have went away almost entirely (or atleast it occurs far less than it used to. So try checking northbridges temperature and consider getting better cooling for it if it is hot for your finger.

----------

## UgolinoII

ZW may have a point, this has only ever happened to me once (lucky me!)

I dont have the stock Fan on the northbridge heatsink - i had to remove it so i could fit the Zalman VF700-Cu

the fan is so large it cools the northbridge HS, and I would guess it does it as well if not better than the tiny fan supplied with the mobo.

----------

## mudrii

Problem is not heat is driver I hope soon will be fixed

----------

## Wooff

Hi, do you somebody solved this FORCEDETH problem? Iam stil without network.W

----------

## jazzfrizzle

 *Quote:*   

> Hi, do you somebody solved this FORCEDETH problem? Iam stil without network.W

 

I believe it is fixed in kernel 2.6.14

----------

## Wooff

Hi, 

nice to beleive but better to know ((-: 

did you tried it? and its work?

W

----------

## Cocobo-1

I use 2.6.15-rc5 and stil get it.

----------

## ttye0

Crap. Same here...won't work with forcedeth module. It sucks because one of my network ports work on windows and not linux, the other is oppisite situation. Everytime I reboot to anothr OS I need to switch the cable in back. ;p

----------

## madspida

gentoo-2.6.12-r10 works just fine for me on a MSI K8N Neo2 Platinum

2.6.14 doesn't

----------

